# Epoxy Putty Stick



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

I had mentioned before that I had a Sintered Truck that had broken on my 970 action boxcar. I tried JB Weld twice, and both time it came apart when I tried to install the wheels.

I was talking with a guy at our auto repair shop and he suggested I buy "FastSteel" from Home Depot. It's a steel-reinforced epoxy putty stick. It can be drilled, tapped, machined, ground, filed, and painted after 60 minutes.

The stuff's incredible Worked like a charm:thumbsup:

Jim


----------

